# Desierto al Ajusco



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, el martes pasado por cuestiones laborales tuve el dia libre y que mejor aprovecharlo que haciendo una rodada epica completamente solo y sin saber al 100% la ruta (digamos que me la sabia 80%), decidi hacer la famosa desierto de los leones al ajusco, pero la mayoria cuando llega a la parte alta entre los dinamos y el ajusco baja por un camino de terraceria ancho que te baja hasta la carretera panoramica del ajusco, y de ahi pedalean por carretera hasta entrar a las llantas mas o menos por donde arrancan los downhilleros,no es mala pero en lo personal estar tan arriba de la montaña y bajar por camino ancho se me hace un desperdicio.
hace como una año me habian dicho que de la parte alta hay un singletrack buenisimo que te sacaba hasta el valle marlboro (para los que no conocen las llantas es un valle muy chingon donde hay varias bajadas de todo tipo dentro del parque SNT), bueno la cosa es que la intente el año pasado pero no encontraba el famoso single hasta que un ranchero en un caballo con una escopeta (al verlo me cage y dije ya vali madres) muy amable fue el que me lo enseño, pero no me fije muy bien donde era porque estaba nervioso, ahora tenia que volver a encontrarlo,finalmente para no hacer mas larga la historia me perdi como 1 hora y media pero encontre el famoso single y saben que valio muchisimo la pena,es un single rodable 95% solo porque hay algunas zonas con troncos muy grandes que tienes que desmontar muy tecnico, muchas piedras y es como sube y baja todo el tiempo, buenisimo y lo mejor la vista (el cerro san miguel y la coconetla de los dinamos) la idea era hacerlo round trip pero no me dio tiempo porque se hizo tarde y empezo a llover tuve que bajar hasta six flags y tomar un taxi de regreso al desierto, pero esa es otra historia,saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Como siempre... chuals fotos y da envidia de la buena tus rodadas, Brunomu!!

Si que estas cañon como para pensar en hacerla round-trip, porque segun me acuerdo no son menos de 60kms en alturas importantes. Aunque a lo mejor me equivoco.

A lo mejor se me hace pronto rodar por alla!

Gracias por compartir. Sus fotos son caldo de pollo para el animo cletero.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Warp said:


> Como siempre... chuals fotos y da envidia de la buena tus rodadas, Brunomu!!
> 
> Si que estas cañon como para pensar en hacerla round-trip, porque segun me acuerdo no son menos de 60kms en alturas importantes. Aunque a lo mejor me equivoco.
> 
> ...


hola,si mas o menos 60km, yo creo que ya sabiendo bien la ruta sin perderme si la puedo hacer,aunque es mucho desnivel (subes desierto,bajas a dinamos,subes al ajusco,bajas a las llantas y al reves de nuevo) la subida clave de regreso seria de las llantas hasta arriba del parque donde esta la conexion dinamos -desierto, seran como 12 o 15km de subida pero ya con un rato en la bici, es un buen reto ahi cuando la pueda hacer les aviso, o si alguien es el valiente que avise,saludos.


----------



## pablo_insane (Feb 24, 2009)

buenas imagenes, hace algunos ayeres hice la ruta del ajusco al desierto, esta buena, saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*De lujo esa rodada*

Felicidades por esa buena rodada.

En lo personal, cuando puedo también hago rodadas tipo el llanero solitario.
Y sabes , que se disfrutan muchísimo , como que se hace un encuentro espiritual entre tu, el biker y la madre naturaleza.

Saludos
DrFoes


----------



## axelinsky (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Bruno!! Cuando nos damos el rol? Yo vivo muycerca del desierto, a la altura de la pila, y pues si vas seguido, no estaria mal armar una rodada. Además resulta que tenemos la misma bike  estaría chidisimo hacer esa ajusco desierto, que desde hace mucho le traigo ganas, pero ni se por donde llegar al ajusco... Saludos!!


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

axelinsky said:


> Hey Bruno!! Cuando nos damos el rol? Yo vivo muycerca del desierto, a la altura de la pila, y pues si vas seguido, no estaria mal armar una rodada. Además resulta que tenemos la misma bike  estaría chidisimo hacer esa ajusco desierto, que desde hace mucho le traigo ganas, pero ni se por donde llegar al ajusco... Saludos!!


Que padre rodada.... Si se puede con mucho gusto me apunto para acompañarlos. Aprovechemos estas vacaciones !!!!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, de hecho hace unos 15 dias aprox la hice la idea era hacerla ida y regreso,pero cuando llege al valle marlboro en las llantas ya tenia rodando 3 horas y cacho y algo cansado tenia la decision de bajarme por algun singletrack del ajusco hasta la entrada del parque y regresarme todo de nuevo o irme hasta six flags y periferico y tomar taxi al desierto de regreso por el auto o regresarme del valle marlboro al desierto, decidi regresar desde el marlboro ya que era un reto personal hacerla de regreso aunque no completa como tenia planeado, tendria que haber bajado hasta la entrada del parque, pero ya estaba algo cansado y eran las 3:30, y no quedaba mucha luz, bueno para no hacerla larga fue una mamada esta ruta el regreso fue durisimo, fueron como 50km totales pero casi siempre estas subiendo los desniveles son muy grandes, para cuando llege al desierto en la parte alta ya se estaba haciendo de noche y fueron los singles mas divertidos llege al auto totalmente de noche, definitivamente la tengo que intentar de nuevo y hacerla completa y usar mi hardtail 29, o ponerle a mi full susp llantas mas cross country, creo que es una ruta para hacerla de ida solamente de cualquier de los dos lados, es subir y subir y el cruce del desierto al ajusco te agota porque es un single sube y baja pero con mucha piedra y son cambios de ritmo fuertes al final te cansa mucho mas esto que una subida constante, acabe en malas condiciones es lo que puedo decirles, si la vuelvo a hacer pero solo de ida mas adelante la voy a hacer round trip,saludos.


----------



## axelinsky (Mar 12, 2008)

Pues yo en lo personal no aguantaría ni loco un round trip, no con la pitch como está... Pero podemos hacerla de ida al Ajusco sin broncas  y hasta el Taxi sale más barato, jajajaja. Un saludo!!!


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

Tsss
De lujísimoe!!
Quien fuera como tu para atreverse a rodar solo!!
Buenísimas fotos por cierto!!


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Se ve muy buena esa ruta.
Cuando me de una vuelta al DF de seguro me voy para el Ajusco.


----------



## monochocke (Jan 3, 2013)

tsss que buenisima ruta , felicidades buenisimas tus fotos.


----------



## designeradrian (Aug 25, 2013)

Hola, me he leído tu relato. Suena demasiado bien. Yo vivo por el otro lado del Ajusco (Valle del potrero, Xalatlaco, Coatepec) y yo voy dándole a las rutas de Cross desde hace un par de meses, el hecho es que; yo quiero llegar desde aquí hasta el desierto que son aprox. los mismos kilómetros que tu haces, espero algún día hacerlo. Lo importante es lo que vives allá arriba en esos cerros, ves cosas que en la ciudad ni loco verías, vegetación y fauna que solo miras en la TV. Recomendable 100% hacerlo solo, cómo dicen arriba es como una conexión inexplicable con mother nature! Saludos y felicidades por el trip!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola q bien de hecho del potrero es mas sencillo llegar al desierto de los leones es por todo el camino ancho desde el potrero hasta el cerro del muñeco de ahi ya estas en en desierto no hay pierde es un camino muy bien marcado eso si del potrero hasta la parte alta de muñecos es puro subida como 12 a 14 kms


designeradrian said:


> Hola, me he leído tu relato. Suena demasiado bien. Yo vivo por el otro lado del Ajusco (Valle del potrero, Xalatlaco, Coatepec) y yo voy dándole a las rutas de Cross desde hace un par de meses, el hecho es que; yo quiero llegar desde aquí hasta el desierto que son aprox. los mismos kilómetros que tu haces, espero algún día hacerlo. Lo importante es lo que vives allá arriba en esos cerros, ves cosas que en la ciudad ni loco verías, vegetación y fauna que solo miras en la TV. Recomendable 100% hacerlo solo, cómo dicen arriba es como una conexión inexplicable con mother nature! Saludos y felicidades por el trip!


----------



## Wenseslao (Jul 20, 2006)

Hola Bruno, hace tiempo que estoy buscando esa ruta, de casualidad tendrás el track que puedas compartir? Se ve buenísima por lo que describes.


----------



## FattyAcid (Aug 5, 2016)

Yo también estoy interesado en hacer esta ruta, incluso ida y vuelta por si alguien se apunta. Del desierto solo se llegar a los dínamos, más al sur no conozco bien creo que hay un buen de caminos.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola esta ruta tiene un rato que no la hago mas que nada porque me da a dado miedo por la inseguridad, no se a reportado nada por esas zonas pero estoy un algo freak por como están las cosas se asaltos, pero si se juntan algunos rides estaría bien hacerla aunque creo que tendríamos que cambiar la parte alta de ajusco y bajar por el camino al valle del tezontle y ahí entrar de nuevo a donde arrancan los downhilleros.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow estás cañón mi estimado!


----------

